# Mr. Buddylee Wants To Donate To Rescues



## jeffb4866 (Aug 25, 2012)

The first Rescue is a Bassethound rescue in Orlado, Florida. By adding this fun T-shirt to your wardrobe you will be supporting Senior Hounds Abound in Orlando Florida (rescue & lifelong care of senior Bassets). 50% of the profits will be sent to the organization. There is nothing wrong with making us smile and helping our hounds at the same time. This is a limited edition T-shirt and the non-profit campaign is only running until Sunday (April 6th)
See Mr. Buddylees design here: http://teespring.com/bassethoundsdrule


----------

